# Cat enjoying gums massage



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Do any of your cats like having their gums massaged. Toby really likes it. Not just the cheek outside his teeth, but also when I press my finger inside his cheek to his teeth/gums. This may sound gross but he also likes if I det my face right up to his and press my nose against his teeth and gums


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm, MowMow rubs the side of his face (lips and teeth) against my nose and I always assumed it was scent marking. 

Maybe it does feel good to his gums.

I can imagine a kitten would like it if they are teething. I know Shepherd liked to gnaw on my fingers gently while his teef were falling out.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

MowMow said:


> his teef were falling out.


Sorry, but I didn't have any idea that cat's teeth fall out... Please tell me when this happens so I'm prepared!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think at about 4 months old. I never noticed it with the twins.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I noticed around 5 or 6 months old and I only noticed because one day Shepherd Book had 4 upper canines and a few days later he only had two.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe Milky lost his before we got him... We got him when he was 5 months old... So would his teeth have already grown back by then or would they be growing back after I got him? I haven't noticed any extra teeth since we've had him, so I'm really not sure!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My cats ONLY want their gums massaged and their chins scratched all day. I'm fed up. Sometimes I wish I could stay in the office.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Milky's Mammy said:


> Maybe Milky lost his before we got him... We got him when he was 5 months old... So would his teeth have already grown back by then or would they be growing back after I got him? I haven't noticed any extra teeth since we've had him, so I'm really not sure!


cats lose their baby teeth just like people do, he could have had his big boy teeth already, or you may have not noticed. they usually swallow them, so unless you see an extra tooth or two youmay not even know its happening


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

hal1 - You are one lucky person if Toby likes his gums/teeth rubbed. Mimi loves to rub her face/mouth on me, but its a different story when I try to get INSIDE her mouth to brush her teeth! May I suggest you start now with introducing tooth brushing to Toby while he is young and since he seems to like having his gums and teeth rubbed? It's alot more difficult to train a cat at 13 to get used to brushing. Trust me, I just spent $2,500 since September on dental extractions, xrays and cleaning for Mimi - if you start brushing now it will help with future periodontal disease.

Toby is a cutie patootie by the way!


----------

